# Personal Thanks



## blhunter3

I want to personally thank the group of 6 guys from Minnesota with two black pickups and white trailers for digging their blinds down in a field and not filling them back in. The landowner really appreciated all of your spent shells and garage in the field as well. The landowner was very impressed with all of your birds that you shot, cleaning only about half and leaving the rest of them unbreasted at the bottom of the pile. You guys picked a very good spot to pile up the dead birds, right by a rock pile, as now there will be bones scattered thru out the field and possibly finding their way into a tire.

I really hope you guy had a blast piling up the birds, because I was the one who helped the landowner clean up your mess. It was a blast asking that landowner to hunt a field of his, only to get my butt chewed for what someone else did. After I spent time helping him clean up your mess, when I could have been doing other things, knowing the whole time while doing it, that he will not let anyone else hunt his 900 acres again.

Its guys like you that close access to everyone. Which makes it harder for everyone to go out and hunt and have some fun.

Again, thank you for your mess.


----------



## coyotebuster

What a great post! I'm sure all the slob hunters will really clean up their act now, maybe even some of the slob resident hunters...must be in a pissy mood from getting beat out to fields huh? Next winter when I toss a skinned out or mangy coyote in a fence line or rock pile I will smile and think of you.


----------



## blhunter3

I'm in a pissy mood because there are too many people doing stuff like that and ruining relationships with landowners. As hunters we need to show respect for the land as well as the landowners. It's really not that hard to fill in holes if you dig pits. It's not hard to clean up your trash. It's not hard to dispose of bird carcasses.


----------



## spankylabs

Slow season patrolling prairie roads for rutting.


----------



## Plainsman

Bl guys like that deserve some 2x4 therapy. Sorry to hear about your experience. I hope the landowner you helped appreciated you. Even though I had no dog in the fight I appreciate what you did. Hmmm well actually as hunters maybe we all have a dog in the fight. Thanks for resuscitating our image with that landowner.


----------



## bodawg

I never agree with BL but in this case he is right. Show some freaking respect. I was just in the ellendale area and left because of the insane amount of posted land. Crap like this only makes it worse. If you can go to all the trouble of hauling it in you can haul it out. I can't imagine disrespecting a farmer's land like that. Good job BL on helping him clean up the mess.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

2 X 4 therapy, Bruce!?! naw, 4X4 therapy is better! Or a public flogging! 
I dropped a tire in an abandoned left open open goose pit as a kid on the farm 50 years ago! Luckily was not hurt! Idiots like BL described have absolutely no place in our hunting community! Too bad someone didn't get their license numbers or some kind of ID! 
This sort of crap isn't restricted to blue players hough. When we had our place outside of Bis the locals were the problem, even one kid who was a graduate of the Hunter Ed class I taught! Happened again with another graduate of the class with wanton waste last youth hunt! After teaching Hunter Ed on and off since 1970 in two Can provinces and 2 States, I quit! 
Lately there has been a flurry of letters to the editor about littering, slob hunting/ fishing, vandalism, etc in the Bismarck Tribune, another letter today! I'm still in Arizona and they have the same problems here, beaches mand especially the desert totally littered with broken glass and junk! 
Other than to catch these idiots in the act and prosecute them I'm out of ideas about how to combat it! Too many of these " outdoor people" totally poss me off! A agh! I'm heading down to the local gun show to see if there is anything I can't live without!


----------



## Plainsman

> I'm heading down to the local gun show to see if there is anything I can't live without!


 Lucky *&^$$#*()_)*&^%#@##^&*.


----------



## pappyhat

Good job BL. Thank you...


----------



## 6162rk

thanks BL. just one question. how do we have such a great description of the number of hunters, color of vehicles & trailers but not enough info to give to law enforcement????????

thanks again for trying to right the wrong


----------



## aboller

Come on BL. Don't lie to yourself and others. It is funny how it is always the same half dozen guys on here rocking the boat. After years of reading your posts I just don't believe them anymore as more times than not there is holes in your stories. I love how Every one of your posts start off with "the non-residents" or " the minnesota guys". Let's he honest, that is not reality. I wish you luck in being the Internet police. I hunt ND a lot and in the past 12 years i can count on one hand where I witnessed a hunters having a complete disregard the law or have a complete lack of respect for the land or resources. Please understand, constant negative posts on the topic just make it worse.


----------



## Plainsman

aboller you may notice that over the years I have largely supported nonresidents because I support hunting, fishing, and the second amendment. I notice some hunters resident and non resident are slobs. In defense of bl I'll tell you a story. I worked nearly every day on a WPA that was designated a national science site for research. Every day in the summer, one day a week late fall, and one day a month in winter. Anyway four years in a row a Minnesota group left three or four huge bags of garbage where they camped at the gate to the WPA. They dumped their garbage on private land. Anyway I always picked it up and hauled it back in the government pickup. I should have looked through their garbage and filed a complaint, but I didn't. Then one year I went out there opening week-end of duck season. There they were back at camp cooking duck breasts. I visited with them, told them where I had been seeing ducks, wished them luck, but also told them I had been picking up garbage for years and now that I had their license plate I didn't expect to see garbage that year. They have never come back. That was many years ago. About early 1980's. Fewer people respect the outdoors today.


----------



## blhunter3

6162rk said:


> thanks BL. just one question. how do we have such a great description of the number of hunters, color of vehicles & trailers but not enough info to give to law enforcement????????
> 
> thanks again for trying to right the wrong


The landowner asked if I was hunting with the guys from MN that hunted his field. His fields are posted and they came into his yard to ask for permission.


----------



## blhunter3

aboller said:


> Come on BL. Don't lie to yourself and others. It is funny how it is always the same half dozen guys on here rocking the boat. After years of reading your posts I just don't believe them anymore as more times than not there is holes in your stories. I love how Every one of your posts start off with "the non-residents" or " the minnesota guys". Let's he honest, that is not reality. I wish you luck in being the Internet police. I hunt ND a lot and in the past 12 years i can count on one hand where I witnessed a hunters having a complete disregard the law or have a complete lack of respect for the land or resources. Please understand, constant negative posts on the topic just make it worse.


There is equal parts good NR's and bad NR's as well as good R's and bad R's. I report both when I see violations. This spring, I ran into a lot of NR's and had zero problems. Even let them know where some birds where at and everything was great. Hell, even last weekend, I was following some birds to a field and drove up on some guys from MN. We talked for a bit and I told them I will scout somewhere else just to avoid too much competition.

I was watching a field fill up with birds, that I had planned on hunting the next morning, and a group of resident kids, pulled up and asked what I was doing. I said I was watching the birds so I can figure out where to setup and hid the pickup. The said no your not going to hunt tomorrow because we are going to jump it. They proceeded to walk right out in the field, hardly get 5 yards into the field and the birds left. They continued to do that rest of the weekend, and never ended up with any birds.

I have zero problems with people hunting, until they start leaving garbage, digging pits without asking and not filling them back in, rutting up fields, and leaving carcasses all over. Deer season is the worst. just about every Tom, Dick, and Harry from town, drive out a few miles and throw their carcasses out. Animals drag them out in the fields and that leaves a good chance for a tire to find them. I spend a lot of time cleaning up road ditches from people from town throwing stuff out. Beds, freezers, cinder blocks, fridges, TV's, you name it.

If everyone would just be smart and take of things we would have these issues. That goes for everyone.


----------



## Plainsman

When I was a kid on the farm we lived only five miles from town. The first four five rows of our field corn was always picked as were all the juneberries. My dad laughed and wondered how they liked the corn.


----------



## 6162rk

blhunter3 said:


> 6162rk said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks BL. just one question. how do we have such a great description of the number of hunters, color of vehicles & trailers but not enough info to give to law enforcement????????
> 
> thanks again for trying to right the wrong
> 
> 
> 
> The landowner asked if I was hunting with the guys from MN that hunted his field. His fields are posted and they came into his yard to ask for permission.
Click to expand...

i wish he would have got more info


----------



## mudhunter

Plastic bag for trash and empties. Daily ritual. Easy fix. eat what you kill. Snow goose fixed right great. Cats love the trimmings. My pet peeve is there was a mountain of trash in the ditch where we parked. The great ditch seems a great place for empties, oil cans, lunch refuse, etc. Picked up a bunch. Most convenience stores have a trash can available. When you leave a field clean and in shape, you will have a landowner friend for life.


----------



## oldfireguy

In this day of electronics and social media, when encountering slobbish behavior, take photos with your phone. If possible, include vehicles and license plates. 
Hunter photos.
Time to hold folks accountable.
And what knows, maybe being aware that such photos exist will motivate the slobs to change their ways.....


----------



## Drundel

oldfireguy said:


> In this day of electronics and social media, when encountering slobbish behavior, take photos with your phone. If possible, include vehicles and license plates.
> Hunter photos.
> Time to hold folks accountable.
> And what knows, maybe being aware that such photos exist will motivate the slobs to change their ways.....


This ^

Public shaming goes a long way and lets the good hunters know who the bad ones are.


----------

